# Ruido en Bocina Amplificada ll conectarle RCA y Microfono



## wbg58h (Jul 28, 2015)

Buen dia, aqui una consulta para ustedes los expertos.
Tengo una bocina amplificada, de esos que aceptan USB, microfonos, RCA, AUX, etc.

Mi problema es cuando Lo Pongo en AUX y conecto los cables RCA que traen musica desde una Laptop. Si solo conecto eso no hay problema, todo funciona bien, Pero cuando COnecto un micrófono, empieza en la bocina a filtrarse un ruido, zumbido constante y entre mas se le sube el microfono mas ruido se escucha.

El problema creo yo que viene de la Laptop, Tiene una salida Mixta entre audio y Microfono de 3.5 mm o sea 4 Pines (Tierra, microfono, izquierda y derecha). y Le estoy conectando una cable de rca de 2 pines(Tierra, Derecha, Izquierda).

No se como eliminar el ruido. ...


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola.

Tengo una Laptop que tiene ese tipo de conector, nunca lo he usado, lo que hice fue, comprarme esto 







La entradas de micro y la salida de audio se conectan a la computadora vía usb, no necesita driver (controlador) para XP o superior.
Me costó cerca de $4.00 (dólar USA)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## felixreal (Jul 30, 2015)

Hooola_que_tal !

Pues yo creo que el problema lo tienes en el cable del micrófono, en el propio micrófono o en el conector que lleve.
Me lo dice la lógica de que con el Pc sólo no hace ruido, y al conectar el micrófono empiece, y aumente al subir el volumen de éste.
No tiene nada que ver con la laptop, y aún menos con el conector de micrófono de ésta, ya que se puentea a masa con un conector de audio estéreo normal.

Mi apuesta es para el pinaje del conector de micro, o su cable. ¿Has comprobado que el cable de micrófono sea apantallado y las conexiones sean las correctas? ¿El micrófono es balanceado? ¿Y el cable? ¿Es un conector Jack, XLR o qué?

Saludos!


----------



## dolfet15 (Jul 30, 2015)

felixreal dijo:


> Hooola_que_tal !
> 
> Pues yo creo que el problema lo tienes en el cable del micrófono, en el propio micrófono o en el conector que lleve.
> Me lo dice la lógica de que con el Pc sólo no hace ruido, y al conectar el micrófono empiece, y aumente al subir el volumen de éste.
> ...



creo que tienes toda la razón, me pasaba algo parecido y resulto ser el cable que estaba pinzado y se puenteaba tierra con el canal derecho.


----------

